
The Rise of “Bias Response Teams” on Campus - l33tbro
https://newrepublic.com/article/132195/rise-bias-response-teams-campus
======
reedlaw
The very name of these teams implies at least three erroneous conceptions:

1\. That the teams themselves are completely impartial.

2\. That holding any sort of bias is wrong.

3\. That we need to be protected from incidents of bias.

Have the universities attempted to prove any of these ideas or is questioning
prohibited?

~~~
paulddraper
These are their tenants rather than their conclusions.

And arguing against the tenants of a belief system is likely fruitless.

~~~
jacalata
Belief systems have tenets. Apartments have tenants.

------
paulddraper
Ah, the age old question: Is "intolerance of intolerance" moral?

I'm not sure the answer.

I am sure that it's a lot easier to be tolerant of "good-thinking people, than
bad-thinking people. Surely everyone can agree on that :)

------
disposablename
PC Principal is real?!

~~~
noonespecial
That's why South Park works. It one great big reductio ad absurdum. Their
whole formula is to detect a social trend and then amplify it into absurdity.

It's telling that they are having a hard time staying out in front these days.

------
neuro_imager
This is the sort of idiocy that promotes the rise of demagogues like Trump.

~~~
drewrv
Attempts to blame "the left" on Trump are absurd. Republicans have been
courting the racist vote for decades, it was only a matter of time before
those elements took over the party.

~~~
michaelbuddy
What does "courting the racist vote" mean? Because the most racist people I've
ever met were always on the left. They do it in an underhanded way, as in
assuming certain people based on color are unable to do things on their own
and must be helped, resulting in dependence and the destruction of families.
The left also will be racist towards other groups and denigrate them even when
its their own color. Makes absolutely no sense.

The party of self-determination, republicans, individual voters have always
been about working hard, individualism, keep what you earn, support your own
family and don't kill your babies. Who founded planned parenthood, what
motives did they have on abortion and which party glorifies it? Which party
wants it defunded because of abortion? Who is racist again?

